# Red Riding Hood (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This new Warner Bros project is being described as a werewolf movie, a gothic retelling of the Little Red Riding hood story, and a teen romance.

If this be of interest to you, keep this one on your radar.

More details in the link -

http://www.variety.com/article/VR11...&cs=1&query=The+Girl+With+The+Red+Riding+Hood


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I was gonna say sounds like something for Twilight fans and then I looked at the director and what a surprise! Haha.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some new buzz about this flick and the studio's attempt to create another teen franchise:

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/mov...tml?utm_source=latimes.com&utm_medium=twitter

I can't wait to not see it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Why wait? Don't see it RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounded interesting until the teen romance part. I'll pass I think


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Poster fun!

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=17728


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice poster


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Watch out for those trees, kid. You'll poke yer eye out!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Save your money and spend it on props instead. It sucked.

The music doesn't fit the movie at all.
There's a weird dance scene which must be geared towards teenage boys in the hopes that the girls would start kissing.
None of the injuries looked fatal (i.e. a scratch on one character would be deadly but just a flesh would on another) and there wasn't much blood either.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

well, it sounds interesting to me. i think i'll reserve judgment on this one till i see it for myself


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Based on the Rottentomatoes website, a mere 12% of the critical reviews were positive, and only 55% of the audiences liked it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I saw it...where else...at the Movie Tavern with nachos (the nachos are my fallback for the possibly horrid movie)

I liked the idea of Red Riding Hood and a werewolf.
It was a pretty movie to watch.
We couldn't figure out why nobody wore a coat in the snow.
It doesn't really compare to Twilight in my opinion but it did remind me of "The Village".
There is a romance involving the main characters.
Somewhat predictable.
Hauti is correct about the music and the almost-lesbian-dance-scene. Will they kiss....psych!

I didn't hate it. My hubby was like, 'heh'..and he loves Amanda Seyfried. He probably would have liked it better if she had made-out with her friend to make her ex jealous.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

In this new age when it is so easy to get information about a movie before it even starts filming, I have to say- this project held my attention right on up to release. And then I promptly lost interest. Odd. It did inspire last year's costume, however. More fun to get on the bandwagon before I see THEIR idea of what it should look like, I guess. 

Would those of you who have seen it recommend it for Netflix or DVD? Or is it truly a waste...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought it was "eh". Funny how I also noticed & was bothered by the lack of warm coats in the winter scenes. I thought the costumes were well done, except for that. I thought it was a bit light weight of a pic for Gary Oldman to be in...I love him...but this pic was kinda like lukewarm oatmeal. I almost fell asleep during it. Nice cinematography & effectz but a poopie movie overall.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

pensivepumpkin, 
I don't know if it is worth renting....maybe wait for it to be on Demand for free but it
depends on what you like. If you are somewhat forgiving of movies that you rent then maybe it won't be a waste of time for you.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks. The fact that a true Halloween person is even on the fence about renting it tells me a lot. Now I won't be tempted to spend the money there and I can put it toward my props.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, we don't always agree on movies here on HF but we do the best we can to give an honest opinion about what we see.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Meh. Some of my friends wanted me to come and see this with them. They begged me. I said no.


----------

